# MDC small switcher dcc decoder



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

hi all , 
I picked up an MDC g2110 diesel switcher... such a cool little unit. I really don't want to pay 2 times what the loco is worth to give it dcc and sound. what sound decoder , even an ho or o scale can I use that will give me a cool raspy loose diesel sound. this thing cant draw too much , so I don't think a 4 amp is necessary. recommendations appreciated


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably one of the Zimo 600 series, like a 645

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Zimo would be a good choice. They've got a sound file called "Davenport 0-4-0" which would be ideal for the MDC loco. I put the MX645 Greg mentioned in an LGB diesel switcher with great results.

Here's a link to someone else's loco with the Zimo decoder with this sound file:






Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are 2 Zimo MX645 decoders.
MX645 (under $100.00 US) wired 1.2 amps total, capable of 2 servos, one input (speed sensor) 3 watt audio, programmable (trainli will load the sound file for you when you buy it from them).
MX645P22 (Approx. $100) has an adapter board and is 1.5 amps.

I use these in many single motor engines needing sound. Some sounds are written by non-zimo personnel and they charge for their work and give you a special code that activates the sound file for programming the decoder.

Please note that all current zimo engine decoders (HO and Largescale ) are spec'd for at least 30 volts and some are 50 volt surge!! Same for current, they will handle a over current surge for a short time before tripping the current limit.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

East Broad Top said:


> The Zimo would be a good choice. They've got a sound file called "Davenport 0-4-0" which would be ideal for the MDC loco. I put the MX645 Greg mentioned in an LGB diesel switcher with great results.
> 
> Here's a link to someone else's loco with the Zimo decoder with this sound file:
> 
> ...


that's perfect... sounds awesome.

while I have you guys , I also have an lgb F7 that has sound and apparently is digital ready. being that it has sound and speaker, would I just need a regular function decoder? of do I have to go full on sound decoder?
im new to this so trying to get an idea where to go with my favorites. I will be attempting my first dcc install on a usa trains alco pa. will be wiring a tsunami2 - 4400


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

can one of you gentlemen point me to a good source of info on DCC installation for usa trains? namely alco pa-1 and sd70mac? I really don't want to tear into a 400 dollar loco without being mentally prepared
thanks


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The PA will be pretty straight forward, as I don't think it has the bi colored LED's. Look at the 6A Zimo.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

Treeman said:


> The PA will be pretty straight forward, as I don't think it has the bi colored LED's. Look at the 6A Zimo.


I ended up going with the tsunami2- 4400 for the pa . for the sd70 mac , I went with an ESU 4.0xl. however, ive been trying to do as much research as possible about how to install these things. the supplied "instructions" , and I use that term loosely, don't make me feel warm and fuzzy. I have been reading that the usa trains locos are somewhat unfriendly towards being converted , so before I start ripping into these beautiful beasts , I want to be confident.
im doing this along with finishing up the layout track work. I find my motivation increased when I mix it up a bit. starting to warm up in the attic as well which helps.

youtube is mostly HO. I found one install video for an lgb stainz , but everything else is scarce


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB F7A unit is motor and lights only, it is the non powered B unit that has the sound. B unit gets its power from the 2 pin cable to the A unit. Speaker in the A unit gets sound from the 4 wire cable. B unit will operate without a decoder on DCC, you just do not get the proper start up horn blasts for direction (2 for froward, three for reverse). Speed sensor is from an axle in the B unit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Domer, let us know how the Tsunami2 handles the motor current of the PA... I believe the trucks and motors are the same between the PA and the SD70

Greg


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

will do , but it may be some time before i actually get it on the layout


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

no problemo, any time... I'm of the opinion that there are theories, and there are facts... the "theory" is the published specification of the decoder, the fact is how it works in real life!

Greg


----------

